# Windows Icons ?



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am looking for Windows 95 or 7 Icons to replace Windows 10 do you know where I can get em ?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is this what you're trying to do? http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/change-desktop-icons-in-windows-10.html
Here's another way to do it: Right click on the desktop & click personalization, under themes click on desktop icon settings, click on the icon you want to change & click change icon. Now select the icon you want to use & click ok.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am looking for Windows 95 or 7 Icon look to replace my Windows 10 Icons do you know where I can get
Windows 95 or 7 Icons get back to me please ?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

You can probably download them on the internet. A google search should find them. Once you download the icons you want to use you'll have do this additional step after you click change icon in the instruction i already posted. When you see the screen below click browse & select the icon you downloaded & hit open. The new icon should now be in this window so select it & hit ok.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I found this http://ipapun.deviantart.com/art/original-windows-95-icons-94305138 I can not find where to download icons do you know where on this site


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Click on the download button in the upper right hand corner. My mouse is on it in the image below.








It's a zip file so after you download you'll have to extract the files.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

My mouse didn't show up in the image. Give me a second to repost image with a box around the download button.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

The download button has a red circle around it.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

The download button has a red circle around it with the number 2 on it you mean ?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

That number 2 your looking at is my ad blocker extension. The download button is directly underneath Join/Login in the upper right corner of the site. & Circled in my posted image.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

View attachment 242833


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I downloaded it how do I extract the icons am using Windows 10 here is a screenshot


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

at the top of the windows click extract then click extract all.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not technical please take your time with me I downloaded it and clicked the icon folder next step please


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

This youtube video will show you what to do.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

I saw the video when I open the folder as my icon screenshot shows an clicked on the icon it said How do you want to open file ?


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

That's not how to make it your desktop icon. I'll repost what to do next.
1) Right Click on your desktop & click personalize
2) In the left column click Themes, & in the right column click desktop icon settings
3) Click the icon you want to change & click the change icon button
4) click browse & select the icon you want to use & hit open.
5) Select the new icon & click ok.
Repeat for each icon you want to change.


----------



## sportman12 (Dec 27, 2010)

Theses are the icons am searching for anyone know where I can get em please


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

They weren't with any of the icon's you already downloaded?


----------

